# What color is it?



## Feluco (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello
Could you tell me what color is this bird
Thanks


----------



## Sky Island (Aug 12, 2011)

id say its grey or a blue ish grey color.. what breed is it?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

It's a homer, to me it looks to be a silver velvet. Silver is dilute blue, velvet is another word for t pattern check.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Silver velvet, slate perhaps, but it'd need to be dirty too to keep the beak dark. Looks like it could also be grizzled.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

You say that because of the white on the underside of the flights? Under grizzle?


----------



## Feluco (Feb 16, 2011)

The father is almond and this is the mother


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

She is a velvet, it looks blue or silver with some darkening modifiers like Becky was talking about.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The mom is also a silver velvet. She could easily be mistaken for dun! Very pretty.

And about the grizzle, no, not undergrizzle. It just has that look to the shield that I see in my DC grizzles.


Do you have a picture of the father?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Is it common for the Ts in the wing to be dark, the ones I have are more white


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It varies. Sometimes you won't see the T's at all, such as in this bird. Those are often mistaken for blacks/duns, or called "blue tailed blacks". Sometimes they are barely visible and sometimes they are pretty good sized T's. The presence of darkening modifiers will definitely help them blend in with the rest of the shield.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Alright, now help me out with those questions I PMed, I think the same questions are in my thread. I'm trying to figure put if my silver bar grizzle or het or ****.


----------



## Feluco (Feb 16, 2011)

this is the father


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was right then, the first bird posted is a grizzle. The father is a very pretty bird  All of his kids should turn out to be grizzled.
He looks like an ash-red grizzle (homozygous), but he could be yellow, explaining the dilute kid. Or he could be split for dilute. Or the first bird pictured may be intense and the lighting could just make her look more silver.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

What is this intense your talking about? Oh and I asked more questions


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Intense is the opposite of dilute. Normal colored.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Dont know the color, but very pretty


----------



## Feluco (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks for your help
what color you get to present an exhibition


----------

